# What's the weather currently like where you are?



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What's the weather currently like where you are? 

Here in Northridge, CA it's about 77 degrees with a slight wind. Cold for us. Slows down the drying time for my PM Skull Lantern project.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

We made it to the mid-90's today in SE Mississippi with a slight breeze. We haven't had any rain in over a week. There's no rain forecast for the next week, and the high temperatures are expected to be in the low-to-mid 90's. It's going to be a hot, hot summer here.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Our first heat wave in Dallas - 97 to 99 every day with about a billion percent humidity.

Feels like walking into an oven the second you open the front door. Good times.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Our first heat wave in Dallas - 97 to 99 every day with about a billion percent humidity.
> 
> Feels like walking into an oven the second you open the front door. Good times.


Pretty much the same here Dixie, but only around 90-92. Humidity is off the scale. Can't breath. I do have to say though we had a fantastic breeze today. Too bad it was a hot breeze.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's 77 with a chance of rain. Part of the state is under a tornado watch. But then when isn't somewhere in OK under a tornado watch? Yesterday one hit Norman, where my son lives. But he's just fine.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

High 80's
A bit cool for June,but its supposed to return to the 90's this week.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Right now it is 11 degrees celsius (52 farenheit) but is supposed to hit 23 (73) this afternoon. Looks like a nice day for Ontario.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Today is a perfect day (and I'm stuck inside a cube) . Currently 77 and sunny in Gaithersburg, MD, with a high of 79 forecast. For once the humidity isn't too bad. It's been a damp muggy Spring so far.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

91 and humid. Severe thunderstorms forcasted for tonight.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

low 70s,not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

it's in the low 90s and partly cloudy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's slowly getting dark.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Major Thunderstorm just passed over. On and off drizzle at the moment. This was our 10th consecutive day of rain. More Rain expected for the next week.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently 90* with 55% humidity feels like 98*.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

rain rain rain --im starting to grow gills


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its high 90's and we haven't had rain in a long time. we are under water restrictions now. pyro, would you mind sending some of your rain our way?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

It's been in the high 90's here, but we're back up to 103 by week's end.:eekin: Ugh. I envy you folks in the 70's...but the sunsets here are amazing!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful today in the mid 60's with a breeze. 
A few towns away from us had 3 inches of hail yesterday, they had to dispatch the plows out to clear it up. As of this morning some of the hail was still on the ground. Pretty bizzarre for NJ weather in June.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

It has been humid for a while. It has rained at least once a day every day this month, with the exception of 5 days, so its not very good for letting paint and latex dry.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Weird weather here in Jersey for the month of June. It is 64 degrees at the moment and I think I have wore a sweat shirt atleast 6 times in the past two weeks. Oh and I think it rained every day except two times in the past two weeks also.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it possible to have humidity of more than 100%? Sure fells like it. Rain this morning, rain around noontime. Who knows what it's doing now, I'm in the lab and there are no windows to the outside here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

we finally got some rain for about an hour and nobody was expecting it! :lolkin:


----------

